# How do you ask for a quickie without sounding like a d!ck?



## CanadianGuy

So Ladies how does/should a man ( your husband/ SO ) ask for a quickie without sounding like a d!ck? 

( Thanks to HopelesslyJaded for the idea for the question )


----------



## rj700

Saw that thread & glad you followed through. Can we assume from the dead silence, we have our answer?:scratchhead:


----------



## Chelle D

"Hey babe.. Wanna roll in the hay??" (Jokingly, so that if I'm not in the right mood, or don't have enough time.. He's got a window to just say "I was kidding".)


----------



## Cosmos

I don't know the actual words you could use, OP, but if you and your wife have good, regular sex, I can't see that the occasional quickie would be a problem. There are times when this could be mutually satisfying, but bear in mind that women tend to need a bit of a build up to make sex enjoyable, and if both of you aren't into the odd spontaneous 'act of passion,' she mightn't feel comfortable with this.


----------



## Finchley Argon

CanadianGuy said:


> So Ladies how does/should a man ( your husband/ SO ) ask for a quickie without sounding like a d!ck?
> 
> ( Thanks to HopelesslyJaded for the idea for the question )


Why would anyone think you'd sound like a ****? If you want a quickie, say so. If she wants one, then get on with it. Sex isn't a favour.


----------



## COguy

Depends on how adventurous your wife is. You could talk dirty to her, I'm thinking:

"Wow I was just thinking about how sexy you were and how amazing it would be to just tear off your clothes right now and go at it."

Either her eyes will light up or she'll give you that "not a chance" look. If you fail, at least you were giving her a compliment. I'd try to make the driver that she is so hot that you can't help it and not that you're just horny and need a hole to stick it in.


----------



## 40isthenew20

We had a quickie this morning after a nice one last night. She actually suggested it once I woke up with a steampipe in my boxers and grinding it on her butt.


----------



## Mavash.

I prefer direct. My husband just asks for one.

FWIW quickies are reserved for when there isn't much time. He's got to go to work, we're hiding from the kids, it's late and he's got an early meeting, etc.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Perhaps a different question would be "What do you not like to hear when being asked for a quickie? "


----------



## Mavash.

I can't answer that because I'm so over trying to write my husbands script. I'm okay with him asking any darn way he wants to ask. Yes I love him that much.


----------



## SunnyT

Say it in your sexiest voice, touching her horniest places....


----------



## I Notice The Details

I have asked my wife for a quickie like this in the past with much success..."Honey, I might need to call up Nurse (her name) tonight. I've got that "swelling problem" again, and you know how well she "handles" that situation! Do you think she is available to come into the bedroom?" 

She and I both start laughing, and have fun with the situation. The only thing missing is the actual Nurse costume....I still haven't bought that one yet.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

With two young boys ( a 5 yo and a 8 month old ) i would often suggest to my wife " Maybe we should get the boys into bed early tonight ?  " !! 

Thus far she has not misunderstood this suggetion !!!


----------



## Caribbean Man

With a quickie timing is everything.
Don't ask , just surprise her and make your move.

1]When she's in the shower...........................easiest!
2]When she's changing her clothes
3]Early in the morning before she's fully awake.
4]In the car. [Use your fingers! nobody will see!]
5]When she's trying on clothes in the changing room.

Don't ask, it takes the fun and spontaneity out of it.
The main thing is catching her off guard.
Just do it.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Caribbean Man said:


> With a quickie timing is everything.
> Don't ask , just surprise her and make your move.
> 
> 1]When she's in the shower...........................easiest!
> 2]When she's changing her clothes
> 3]Early in the morning before she's fully awake.
> 4]In the car. [Use your fingers! nobody will see!]
> 5]When she's trying on clothes in the changing room.
> 
> Don't ask, it takes the fun and spontaneity out of it.
> The main thing is catching her off guard.
> Just do it.


I agree Caribbean Man with the quick spontaneity ...but I was answering the question as if a man was asking for a HJ instead of "parking the Cadillac".


----------



## wiigirl

Finchley Argon said:


> Why would anyone think you'd sound like a ****? If you want a quickie, say so. If she wants one, then get on with it. Sex isn't a favour.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

> Perhaps a different question would be "What do you not like to hear when being asked for a quickie? "


"Hey, I need my pipes cleaned out!"

Seriously! Can anyone guess WHY this douch-bag is my *STBX*H?


----------



## COguy

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> "Hey, I need my pipes cleaned out!"
> 
> Seriously! Can anyone guess WHY this douch-bag is my *STBX*H?


"I need a hole stat!"


----------



## Mrs. T

Caribbean Man said:


> With a quickie timing is everything.
> Don't ask , just surprise her and make your move.
> 
> 1]When she's in the shower...........................easiest!
> 2]When she's changing her clothes
> 3]Early in the morning before she's fully awake.
> 4]In the car. [Use your fingers! nobody will see!]
> 5]When she's trying on clothes in the changing room.
> 
> Don't ask, it takes the fun and spontaneity out of it.
> The main thing is catching her off guard.
> Just do it.


CM you've got it right :smthumbup:. Who needs words? Sweep me off my feet, make my head spin, take my breath away...In other words I want him to make his move. The element of excitement sure gets turned up when its unexpected. When he does that I can't resist him


----------



## Mrs. T

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> "Hey, I need my pipes cleaned out!"
> 
> Seriously! Can anyone guess WHY this douch-bag is my *STBX*H?


 
LOL...hey SGW, direct him to the nearest Home Depot or Lowe's where he can find a plumbing snake...THAT outta clean out his pipes real good!


----------



## unbelievable

It's not what you're saying, it's who you're saying it to.


----------



## WyshIknew

If you have work out what you are going to say and start analysing it then you're doing it wrong.
I normally just tell her something like " I can't go another moment without making love to you right now." Or words to that effect. Sometimes no words I just ambush her.

Sometimes she initiates a quickie. Especially on the night before I have an early shift at work. I have to wake up at 4:30 a.m to get my shower etc and she knows I get all stressed if I can't sleep.
She knows sex knocks me out so she will take me to bed early in the evening, gives me a quickie and leaves me to sleep. God I love that woman.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

unbelievable said:


> It's not what you're saying, it's who you're saying it to.


Isn't this the truth [email protected]#$% ..... You know, in our past, my husband only asked me ONCE for a hand job, that I can even remember, I brought up that 'sweet" memory from years ago , asking why he didn't go after more ....he was just never the type to push for what he wanted, he even told me he felt it was rude to ask, he's always been so focused on giving me MINE - or he felt "selfish". Sweet, but a little overkill for sure! I've had to help him come out of this some. He wouldn't even be happy if I didn't get mine ~ seriously. 

I guess that was really hard for him to do that morning, he hated even asking me... but he was "in need"....but ya know, I was happy to do it... and hearing him talk like that... I teared up that he felt that way. Should have never been.  

I was so oblivious to what men needed back then ...Geeze, shoot me!







I just wasn't getting it . 

Now a days, there is NO asking, I go after him.... he'd have to turn *me* down.


----------



## Mavash.

unbelievable said:


> It's not what you're saying, it's who you're saying it to.


This is the best answer yet on this thread. Women are so different. Some need romance and flowery words. Others want to be taken. Then there are the rest of us who just love all things sex so we don't care how you ask. LOL


----------



## WyshIknew

SimplyAmorous said:


> Isn't this the truth [email protected]#$% ..... You know, in our past, my husband only asked me ONCE for a hand job, that I can even remember, I brought up that 'sweet" memory from years ago , asking why he didn't go after more ....he was just never the type to push for what he wanted, he even told me he felt it was rude to ask, he's always been so focused on giving me MINE - or he felt "selfish". Sweet, but a little overkill for sure! I've had to help him come out of this some. He wouldn't even be happy if I didn't get mine ~ seriously.
> 
> I guess that was really hard for him to do that morning, he hated even asking me... but he was "in need"....but ya know, I was happy to do it... and hearing him talk like that... I teared up that he felt that way. Should have never been.
> 
> I was so oblivious to what men needed back then ...Geeze, shoot me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wasn't getting it .
> 
> Now a days, there is NO asking, I go after him.... he'd have to turn *me* down.




:rofl: You go after him.

It makes it sound like you have him in your sights and hunting him down.

I almost feel sorry for the poor chap:rofl:


----------



## unbelievable

Honestly, if you've got a disinterested, self-serving spouse, you could raise the dead or read poetry backwards in Mandarin. You can blow powder sugar up their wazoo 24/7. It won't make the slightest difference.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

WyshIknew said:


> :rofl: You go after him.
> 
> It makes it sound like you have him in your sights and hunting him down.
> 
> I almost feel sorry for the poor chap:rofl:


For a time I was like that, I was thinking I have to be a Burden to him...I said that to him once, getting all emotional about it....he looked at me laughing & said ..."Sex a burden, are you crazy woman!". Even when he couldn't keep up , he still told me to come to him.... I know he meant it - he said he is going to ride this out as long as it lasts. 

Nahh, this is what he's always wanted, he's a happy boy. But yeah, I do hunt him down -he's always Loved aggressive women ~ it is good I finally came into my Cougar. 

If I was married to someone else, it might be too much though. 

Greatest blessing to our marriage- if only I knew THEN what I know now... oh the difference it would have made, he would have never been left wanting in the past.

It seems a cruel joke God plays on the sexes...and older women should be talking to younger women about this, to fulfill their men in their youth...to be careful so when they are older, he will be there for them ~ in their need.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Definitely don't ask - just do! Hubby used to just come in while I was getting ready for work, throw me up on the vanity and go for it. Or join me in the shower. Or wake me up to things already in progress.

I miss those days!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Again, every woman is different. I would rather have him put his arms around me and tell me how looking at me [bending over the stove/hair up in pony tail/wearing no bra - whatever is your turn on) has got him so worked up he wants me NOW. That gives me a chance to feel attractive and even if the urge didn't hit me, I'd probably want to make him feel good just because he made me feel good.


----------



## northernlights

When I want a quickie I say "Let's see if we can break our speed record with this one. GO!!!!"

He doesn't find it as funny as I do, so I can't guarantee it'll work with your wife. But we gals love humor, so give it a try!


----------



## CanadianGuy

:lol:


----------



## anotherguy

Face it.. a quickie is what it is.. its no time for romance, and no time to wine and dine and sweet talk and getting the crock pot warmed up. Funny thing about my wife - when she sees I need it - she gets all hot and heavy. Im probably too often 'in control' and logical etc... so if she sees me ready to throw her on the bed and rip her clothes off - she is *all* for it. 

Quickies can be one of those moments when you are making a small 'withdrawal' out of that GIGANTIC warehouse of love and trust and respect and give and take and everything else. The nice part is - eventually... evan a quckie starts _adding_ to the account.

How do I ask for a quickie without sounding like a d!ck?

"Hey Honey..." (devastating smile) "...how about a quickie?" Works every time. Words not required. 

Her move on me is usually asking if I 'want to join her in the shower..'. She loves it in the shower - but really - I think she likes my washing her hair and scrubbing her from head to toe under steaming hot water until she is red and glistening more than the actual sex. 

come to think of it, I think she thinks that 'is' the sex part...she is probably right.


----------



## exhaustedwife

Don't ask. Make her want one. . . . 

how many times do i have to say: Stop asking, Stop talking about it, and just do it. 

If she wants it, she will do it. If she doesn't it wont happen. 

Sometimes, dear dear men, we don't want to be asked. Sometimes we just need for things to happen, and not for them to be ordered, told, asked, or given. Sometimes things just need to happen. 

If you make it happen, it happens  if you ask and talk about it, then you have wasted your time talking and asking about it and not doing it.


----------



## anotherguy

exhaustedwife said:


> Don't ask. Make her want one. . . .
> 
> how many times do i have to say: Stop asking, Stop talking about it, and just do it.
> 
> If she wants it, she will do it. If she doesn't it wont happen.
> 
> Sometimes, dear dear men, we don't want to be asked. Sometimes we just need for things to happen, and not for them to be ordered, told, asked, or given. Sometimes things just need to happen.
> 
> If you make it happen, it happens  if you ask and talk about it, then you have wasted your time talking and asking about it and not doing it.


Of course. You're exhausted.


----------



## TCSRedhead

exhaustedwife said:


> Don't ask. Make her want one. . . .
> 
> how many times do i have to say: Stop asking, Stop talking about it, and just do it.


:iagree:


----------



## thesecretaccount

He doesn't have to ask. I never say no. It's only for a few minutes anyway =)


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

> Honestly, if you've got a disinterested, self-serving spouse, you could raise the dead or read poetry backwards in Mandarin. You can blow powder sugar up their wazoo 24/7. It won't make the slightest difference.


OMG! Do you know my ex????? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gbrad

What is the real difference between a quickie and "regular" sex?


----------



## MrsOldNews

gbrad said:


> What is the real difference between a quickie and "regular" sex?


I can't speak for everyone else but for me a quickie can last anywhere from 2-5 min An includes little to no foreplay

A regular sex session would last between 10-20 this does not include the time it takes to have some fun warming up for the session


----------

